# Taking 3 requests! First come first serve! :)



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi there! So I'm just really bored… An example of my art is below! I just threw that together really quickly. I'll spend more time on yours! *Thanksies! *

_Waiting list:_
1.
2.
3.

Meh.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

If they are free, could you do Rikuo for me? He is in my albums or you can base him off of my avatar.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes! They're free! I'll start workin' on it!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Thanks I can't wait to see him! xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you draw Lebron? He's my avi. If you want a brighter picture, look in my albums. Thanks!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Could you do Neptune he's in my avatar? Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Whhhhyyyyyy. I missed it. Dx

You're a great artist!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope you like it WildFlower!
LebronTheBetta, I'll start on yours now! 
[email protected] I'll probably do more later


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow!! That is beautiful! What program do you use? 

I will definitely stalk this thread in case you do more later ;D


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow!! That is beautiful! What program do you use?
> 
> I will definitely stalk this thread in case you do more later ;D


D'aww Thanks! Photoshop Elements 7


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..how beautiful I would love one of Sapphire, I have one of Sammy, so If you could do my Sapphire, VT..he is my Avi, in the middle..you prob will need a bigger pic..i hope there is one is the album..of Sapphire my Resuce..if not I will gladly take a new one..just lemme know


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry!! The fins went all "hfowhrowihrp'ouwrwpihrr38r507" on me and they turned out, not so appealing… Anyways, I hope you like it.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Ahhhhh I love him!! Thank you so much, you are A-MAY-ZING!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

WildFlower said:


> Ahhhhh I love him!! Thank you so much, you are A-MAY-ZING!


Aw! Thanks


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Neptune^


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron is really pretty!! Thanks!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Lebron is really pretty!! Thanks!


Glad you like it


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Whew~! Finally all 3 are done! [email protected] I'll do yours tomorrow


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I'd love to try to do this... I don't draw as much as I used to..  

Well if you do more, I'd love one of my newest girl, Tiny. I'll put the link of her below. The lighting was bad and doesn't do her coloring much justice, so feel free to brighten her colors up  I understand if you can't get to her. Thanks tho! It's on page 2... (red white & blue female)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107847&page=2


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

If you have enough time or room, i would love it if you could do Honeycomb! He is in my albums, just pick your favorite picture 

I am in no hurry, so you can do my whenever 

Love your work!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love it!!! Thank you! Your really good!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's Sapphire! I didn't like my old style, so I changed it ! I like it a lot better! I hope you like it ^.^~!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm starting a new thread since the title is wrong… I'll be taking more requests on that thread!(I'll still do the requests on this thread though:] ) Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

pinkcupid765 said:


> I'm starting a new thread since the title is wrong… I'll be taking more requests on that thread!(I'll still do the requests on this thread though:] ) Thanks!


So do you want me to post on this thread or the new thread? lol

Love your work!

I would love one!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Please post it on the new one Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Please post it on the new one Thanks!


No problem! Thanks Cupid!

Have you already made a new one?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..How gorgeous are those fishy's I love them all!! Fantastic work


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Rainbow..I just adore your Honeycomb!! That came out soo good!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, Thank you soo much for Sapphire!! I love how you do these..Very talented Now I just need to add it to my sig


----------

